# Electrical PE exam ebooks



## amplifier (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi,

Does somebody have ebooks for electrical PE Exam? Books are too expensive for me . I cant afford them to buy with being unemployed .

If somebody have please let me know.

Thank you.

lease:


----------



## cableguy (Aug 20, 2010)

I think by improving your Google-fu, you'll stumble upon a lot of good stuff.

I've found documents from Schweitzer Engineering Labs, GE, my alma mater (Texas A&amp;M), and other stuff to be helpful. Sure, it's not as 'good' as having a real book in your hands, but they add to the knowledge pool.

At a minimum, buy the NCEES Sample Exam. From there, look at the problems, and work the Google magic on solution methods. For Power, per unit, induction motors, power transmission, protection, NEC, NSEC, etc. A lot of it is "out there", especially in .PDF format, you'll just have to collect it. If you're doing one of the other electrical disciplines, I'm sure there's stuff out there for them as well... but you'll still want the NCEES Sample Exam.


----------



## t5rrr (Aug 20, 2010)

+1 on the sample exam, work the problems and check back on this board for discussions on the solution. Within the postings are plenty of links to online documentation on study references (though mostly Power).


----------



## Aerofrank (Aug 23, 2010)

The website has alot of material (free Electrical Engingieering lectures), you can download or review online. They are from some of the most prominent Engineering schools in India. I posted this before on the forum;however most people aren't taking advantage of this. I'm using these lectures to study for the Electrical Power PE exam. You may go to http://nptel.iitm.ac.in, http://www.youtube.com/iit/ and http://www.learnerstv.com. These are all trusted websites. Incidently the websites in India are expanding other engineering lectures (Aerospace etc). Again these are complete free engineering lectures you normally take in engineering schools. The content is of engineering quality. I'm taking Power Systems Analyis, Basic Electrical Technology and Power Electronics. I hope this helps you. and GOOD LUCK on the exam.

Aerofrank


----------



## PE_EE_Power (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm starting to prepare for the EE PE in Power, and I am gathering useful websites, here is my list:

PE useful links

==================

-General advice for the EE PE - http://newcalc.com/electrical-pe-exam-guidelines.htm

-Ferroresonance (topic not covered on textbooks) - www.cadickcorp.com

-shock and burns (topic not covered on textbooks) - http://ecmweb.com/mag/electric_fundamental...city/index.html and

http://www.cpwr.com/ktiplivework.pdf

NATIONAL ELECTRICAL CODE

It is important too know the following chapters well:

-grounding,

-ground fault circuit interruption,

-conductor sizing,

-motor properties and

-classifications,

-motor circuit protection.

It is also important to know the basic code requirements relating to the following:

-services,

-clearance requirements for equipment,

-branch circuit sizing,

-load calculations,

-over-current protection,

-metal boxes,

-conduit sizing,

-transformers.

You may need to look at two or more different parts of the code to arrive at the correct answer, and/or determine the most stringent requirements for the problem.


----------

